# Shades Up Or Down?



## susan/vt (May 16, 2010)

We generally keep the shades down on our unit unless we are inside it and want them up. DH felt that would help keep fading down when it's parked and not in use. My BIL just bought a new rig and DH was with him for the PDI. They told him that when towing, the shades should be up. The reason was to keep the window frames from "wearing out". I can't imagine how that would protect them. I would think that keeping them down would probably be best because I would assume that they might have a tendency to fall down if the road wasn't smooth. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

We leave ours down for the fade protection. Never heard of the keep them up for travel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Up for travel if you have metal shades. They will wear out everything they touch. Plastic or cloth shades should not matter.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

ours are down and locked in place. The bed one that faces the rear of the trailer can't be locked down so it stays up IF we remember. Otherwise it swings widely, I learned this from following in my car one time.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

My shades stay down for travel, but then mine are held down by some little holder thingys (technical term). In order to roll them up, you have to pry (literally) the bottom of the shades from these holder thingys and then roll them up.

If the shades weren't held in place, I would likely roll them up for travel. I can see the shades banging around and messing up the window frame otherwise.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ours are down and locked in place. The bed one that faces the rear of the trailer can't be locked down so it stays up IF we remember. Otherwise it swings widely, I learned this from following in my car one time.


Tawnya,
This is exactly what I did on my 27RSDS. Keeping them down helps keep the heat/cold out, and the fade factor. 
I know you enjoy that 27RSDS! To me, it was the best floorplan OB ever made!!
Darlene


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

mountainlady56 said:


> ours are down and locked in place. The bed one that faces the rear of the trailer can't be locked down so it stays up IF we remember. Otherwise it swings widely, I learned this from following in my car one time.


Tawnya,
This is exactly what I did on my 27RSDS. Keeping them down helps keep the heat/cold out, and the fade factor. 
I know you enjoy that 27RSDS! To me, it was the best floorplan OB ever made!!
Darlene








[/quote]

I DO love my floor plan, it totally works for us







, with that said, I would love more leg room as in living room space and REAL couch...blah blah blah. But when I slap myself for having such thoughts, I remember that this floor plan IS working for us. With Rick and and I and the 2 dogs, we use every bit of the space in the trailer. Add an extra person and who is trying to put their stuff somewhere and it becomes very crowded.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ours are down and locked in place. The bed one that faces the rear of the trailer can't be locked down so it stays up IF we remember. Otherwise it swings widely, I learned this from following in my car one time.


Tawnya,
This is exactly what I did on my 27RSDS. Keeping them down helps keep the heat/cold out, and the fade factor. 
I know you enjoy that 27RSDS! To me, it was the best floorplan OB ever made!!
Darlene








[/quote]

I DO love my floor plan, it totally works for us







, with that said, I would love more leg room as in living room space and REAL couch...blah blah blah. But when I slap myself for having such thoughts, I remember that this floor plan IS working for us. With Rick and and I and the 2 dogs, we use every bit of the space in the trailer. Add an extra person and who is trying to put their stuff somewhere and it becomes very crowded.
[/quote]
We have the old, lousy aluminum blinds, and not all of them have the hold-down thingies. If we don't raise them for travel, they swing all over the place and the slats get bent. Between that and my kids, most of them look like some kind of origami project.


----------

